# Word for the day  hoary



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

hoary


[hawr-ee, hohr-ee] 


adjective, hoarier, hoariest.


1. gray or white with age:
an old dog with a hoary muzzle.


2. ancient or venerable:
hoary myths.


3. tedious from familiarity; stale:
Please don't tell that hoary joke at dinner again tonight.

Not an inappropriate word for some of us grizzly ones here on SF.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes a word that's used a lot here to describe icy weather ..a Hoar or hoary frost..

It's even mentioned in the bible Job:38,29

''Out of whose womb came the ice? and the hoary frost of heaven, who hath gendered it?''


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2015)

I've only used the word when talking about the Hoary Marmot.


----------

